# Lake Pepin, MN 6-18-2011



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

Well, the water has come down but will be coming back up.

Don't ever assume yesterday's presentation, color, bait, location or depth will be the same today. Nicole and I were out for more of a casual day today but it was still fun to get out and catch some smaller Walleye and SM Bass.

Lots of dink Walleye but man do they have some nice color.

My prize catch for the day. Knock those zebra mussels off, some oil and new line. I'll have a stellar Zebco 202 combo.


















Even the dogs couldn't take the heat and needed a drink.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

ruger1 said:


> Don't ever assume yesterday's presentation, color, bait, location or depth will be the same today.


Isn't that the truth.


----------

